# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  OSPF στο Linksys WRT54G

## dti

To νέο firmware της sveasoft για το περίφημο Linksys WRT54G προσπαθεί να βελτιώσει την υποστήριξη ospf και μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ. Είναι pre-release και η sveasoft ζητεί beta testers.

Μήπως μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε κι εμείς σε κάποιο link; Νομίζω οτι ήδη υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 Linksys WRT54G στα χέρια μας (1 είχε ο papashark, νομίζω έχει επίσης ο achille και ο enaon).
Εγώ διαθέτω ευχαρίστως το δικό μου.

----------


## socrates

_Δαμιανέ ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ για το Linksys WRT54G που έχεις θα σου στείλω pm για λεπτομέρειες._

*Edit:* Μίλησα με τον racer (το άλλο ακρό του πειραματικού link), αλλά υπάρχει κόλλημα (ενδέχεται ταξίδι στην Αγγλία, και υπάρχει πρόβλημα χρόνου). Έτσι δεν θα είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο νόμιζα να κάνουμε την δοκιμή, οπότε αποσύρω το αίτημα μου. Πάντως επιφυλάσσομαι για μελλοντική χρήση αν το επιτρέψουν οι συνθήκες.

----------


## Achille

Τα δικά μας Δαμιανέ είναι WAP54G, και στην απόσταση που είμαστε δεν παίζαν πάνω από 5.5Mbit, οπότε επανήλθαν οι Engenius.

Θα τα δοκιμάσουμε στο cslab - drinet. Θα πρότεινα τα WRT να δοκιμαστούν κάπου σε client mode κατ' αρχήν, γιατί είναι καλή συσκευή για να αντικαταστήσει το 900+.

Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Η Engenius δεν κατάφερε να συνδεθεί σαν client πάνω στο WAP54G, ούτε σε B mode, ούτε σε Mixed mode.

----------


## paravoid

Είχα δανειστεί το WRT54G του Papashark για λίγες μέρες. Του είχα περάσει διάφορα firmwares της Sveasoft, μέχρι και το Samahdi (δεν είχε βγει το Samahdi2 που έχει OSPF τότε).
Πάντως για να φανεί χρήσιμο το OSPF πρέπει να "σπάσει" το bridge της eth0 (4-port switch) με της eth2 (WLAN) ώστε να έχει 3 interfaces (εργοστασιακά έχει 2 - το τρίτο είναι η WAN).
Σαν client δοκιμάστηκε με μια Netgear HostAP mode και έπαιξε κανονικά - εντός σπιτιού όμως. Το menu του δεν έχει site survey αλλά μπορεί να γίνει κάνοντας SSH ή Telnet και εκτελόντας διαδοχικά "wl scan" και "wl scanresults".
Το μηχάνημα είναι εξαιρετικό και με φοβερές προοπτικές, φοβάμαι όμως ότι το radio της Broadcom που φοράει είναι απογοητευτικής απόδοσης (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως). Για να προλάβω τις ερωτήσεις το Wireless interface του (στις v1.1 και v2.0) είναι πάνω στο mainboard και δεν αλλάζει (για να βάζαμε κάποια Prism ή Orinoco PCMCIA π.χ.)

----------


## dti

> Πάντως για να φανεί χρήσιμο το OSPF πρέπει να "σπάσει" το bridge της eth0 (4-port switch) με της eth2 (WLAN) ώστε να έχει 3 interfaces (εργοστασιακά έχει 2 - το τρίτο είναι η WAN).


Αν αυτό είναι κάτι που θα μπορούσε να φτιαχθεί με νέο firmware, μήπως πρέπει να το ζητήσουμε στο forum του sveasoft? 
Οι τύποι εκεί έχουν βαλθεί να ικανοποιήσουν κάθε απαίτηση!  ::  

Πιστεύω κι εγώ οτι σε σχέση με το 900+ είναι πολύ καλύτερο και το μέλλον του προοιωνίζεται λαμπρό...

----------


## orion

Εχμ αν ειναι τοσο καλο βρε παιδια να οργανωσουμε καμια ομαδικη..
ποσο παει αυτο το μαραφετι? 
cu

orion::twmn

----------


## dti

$80 περίπου στις ΗΠΑ, 115 ευρώ στη Γερμανία, κάπου 90 ευρώ στην Ολλανδία (είχε γράψει νομίζω κάποιος) και τέλος ...κάπου 210 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα  ::  

Πέρα από τον μετασχηματιστή που είναι μόνο για 110 V αν αγοραστεί το Linksys από ΗΠΑ, δεν τίθεται θέμα καναλιών, αφού είναι όλα ξεκλείδωτα με το firmware της sveasoft.  ::

----------


## Billgout

χμμμ.....ενδιαφέρον για αλλαγή του 900αριού........

μήπως να το βλέπαμε...... αν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει η υποστήριξη OSPF....
και το test στο radio του;

edited: το πουλάνε στο Βέλγιο 81 ευρώ (από on-line μαγαζί το είδα)

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Για εμάς, τους νέοπες, τι ακριβώς είναι το OSPF ?

----------


## koki

αχ.. μη με αναγκάζεις να πω το κλισέ! Use Google βρε παιδιά, δεν έρχεται η γνώση στο πιάτο!

Δε φαίνεται, αλλά η πρόθεσή μου είναι καλή.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Για να γίνουμε λίγο πιο κατατοπιστικοί είναι routing protocol...κατά τα άλλα δές το post της jismy παραπάνω...

----------


## papashark

> Για εμάς, τους νέοπες, τι ακριβώς είναι το OSPF ?


Open Shortest Path First

Με πολύ λίγα λόγια, είναι ένα δυναμικό routing protocol, που αυτόματα επιλέγει να περάσει από την όχι απαραίτητα κοντινότερη, αλλά συντομότερη διαδρομή, κάθε λίγο δε, επανεξετάζει για να δει από που θα περάσει.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ευχαριστώ papashark !!! Σύντομος, αλλά πολύ "περιεκτικός" !




> Μήπως μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε κι εμείς σε κάποιο link; Νομίζω οτι ήδη υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 Linksys WRT54G στα χέρια μας (1 είχε ο papashark, νομίζω έχει επίσης ο achille και ο enaon).
> Εγώ διαθέτω ευχαρίστως το δικό μου.


Άμα το χρειαστείτε και εγώ διαθέτω ευχαρίστως το δικό μου. Την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είμαι Αθήνα, μιας και τελειώνει και η εξεταστική και θα έχω και μπόλικο χρόνο!!!! Στείλτε μου pm

----------


## Capvar

Ωραία όλα τα παραπάνω... τώρα που τα πήραμε αν μας πει κάποιος και πως θα δουλέψει το ρημάδι το OSPF θα ήταν τέλεια...
@Dti που βρήκες αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις για το BIRD που έχεις στην εικόνα...;

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Σήμερα μαζί με την βοήθεια του xpapazaf και warchief φορτώσαμε και λειτούργησε "στην πέννα" ospf με τα πακέτα zebra + quagga για το openWRT !
Κανένα πρόβλημα, όλα λειτουργούσαν άψογα!!!
openWRT RULEZ!!!!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από uNdErTaKeR
> 
> Για εμάς, τους νέοπες, τι ακριβώς είναι το OSPF ?
> 
> 
> http://ngia.rootforge.org/HomePageFiles ... g/OSPF.ppt


Αν και κάτι μήνες αργότερα ευχαριστώ!
Τώρα πλέον ξέρω τι είναι και πως λειτουργεί το OSPF ! ! !  ::

----------

